# 134D Hydraulic Fluid?



## Jack Mann

Why is this hydraulic fluid difficult to find and can Shell Rotella Universal be used in its place?

134D is recommended for my New Holland 3930 tractor.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Jack, welcome to the tractor forum.

In my ford 3600 tractor, I use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in the transmission and rear end, and have done so for 25 years with no problems. This is a Ford/New Holland approved practice. I use 'Travelers' brand UTF from TSC equivalent to 134D ($40 for a 5 gallon bucket). Check the label on the bucket before buying. You can also find UTF at Walmart and auto parts stores. Just check the label on the bucket before buying.

Shell Rotella Universal tractor fluid ($60+ for a 5 gallon bucket) is probably OK, (Shell makes good lubricants) just check the label for equivalency to 134D before buying.


----------



## willys55

Jack Mann said:


> Why is this hydraulic fluid difficult to find and can Shell Rotella Universal be used in its place?
> 
> 134D is recommended for my New Holland 3930 tractor.


use the universal, I had the same machine, works fine no issues


----------

